# Wanted : BNR34 Nismo Circuit Link Set PRO



## GTRVSPEC2 (Nov 6, 2009)

Dears,

Looking for Nismo Circuit Link Set PRO for BNR34 if anyone is interested in selling - (New or used with mint condition)

Reference pic attached.










Thank you.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I've got some second hand items for sale my thread is here 








R34/R33 GTR Nismo parts


Nismo S tune suspension on my car for about 7k miles, all good no leaks need a clean up. £400 Various Nismo suspension parts. On my car for only 2000 miles and 2 years. Tension rods £200 Arm set £200 Rear upper link £175 Front upper link £75 Or £1k whole lot! Plus postage or you can pick up...




www.gtr.co.uk


----------

